# LIMB Lengthening experience



## dogeatsgrass (Mar 26, 2020)

Hello there.. I had limb lengthening performed from India (Illizaorf whateva old skool technique). I could only get 2 inches till it turned out ugly. I was 5'7" now I am 5'9", but I want to get another one performed for 4 inches on my thighs. I heard about Stryde as it stays hidden in your legs, but the limitation for growth is 3 inches max. Anyone has experience with other services?


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Mar 26, 2020)

you will still be a manlet tho


----------



## diggbicc (Mar 26, 2020)

proportions will look off bro, even 2" is a lot


----------



## needsolution (Mar 26, 2020)

Had thighs lenghtening (4cm around) 
STRYDE is extremely expensive, not performed in Curryland.


----------



## dogeatsgrass (Mar 26, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Had thighs lenghtening (4cm around)
> STRYDE is extremely expensive, not performed in Curryland.


4cm is almost nothing. What method did they use? I am in USA but willing to travel abroad as docs here are not willing to perform unless you pay with arm and leg.


----------



## Incoming (Mar 26, 2020)

dogeatsgrass said:


> Hello there.. I had limb lengthening performed from India (Illizaorf whateva old skool technique). I could only get 2 inches till it turned out ugly. I was 5'7" now I am 5'9", but I want to get another one performed for 4 inches on my thighs. I heard about Stryde as it stays hidden in your legs, but the limitation for growth is 3 inches max. Anyone has experience with other services?


How much did you pay? Is it painful?


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 26, 2020)

I don't get it bro I got limb lengthening and I clearly heightmog everyone else but everyone just runs away scared of me. Pic is me.


Spoiler: Tall Chad


----------



## needsolution (Mar 26, 2020)

dogeatsgrass said:


> 4cm is almost nothing. What method did they use? I am in USA but willing to travel abroad as docs here are not willing to perform unless you pay with arm and leg.


Enjoy being crippled if u are willing to do more than 5cm while u have done 5cm tibs done. Also proportions will fuck up compeletly.


----------



## dogeatsgrass (Mar 26, 2020)

Incoming said:


> How much did you pay? Is it painful?


I paid 10k USD, but it had a lot of complications. The sanitation was sub-par. Staff was rude. I wouldn't recommend Indian LL. I may go to Turkey otherwise in Europe.


----------



## Slayerullah (Mar 26, 2020)

-India
-Ascension

Choose one you train pooper


----------



## dogeatsgrass (Mar 26, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Enjoy being crippled if u are willing to do more than 5cm while u have done 5cm tibs done. Also proportions will fuck up compeletly.


TBH I Rather be crippled than be a manlet. I did the surgery for 2inches. I don't feel any issues now. Proportions are okay. If anything, I will get my arms lengthen too. I want 4 inches in my thighs. I had my tibial extended so if anything, it will add to proportion.


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Mar 26, 2020)

go to the limblengthening forum


----------



## Rift (Mar 26, 2020)

DutchPrettyBoy said:


> go to the limblengthening forum


This


----------



## dogeatsgrass (Mar 26, 2020)

DutchPrettyBoy said:


> go to the limblengthening forum


Where is that forum? I tried searching for it but couldn't find. But thanks for letting me know there is such a thing.


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Mar 26, 2020)

dogeatsgrass said:


> Where is that forum? I tried searching for it but couldn't find. But thanks for letting me know there is such a thing.








Limb Lengthening Forum - Index


Limb Lengthening Forum - Index




www.limblengtheningforum.com


----------



## needsolution (Mar 26, 2020)

dogeatsgrass said:


> TBH I Rather be crippled than be a manlet. I did the surgery for 2inches. I don't feel any issues now. Proportions are okay. If anything, I will get my arms lengthen too. I want 4 inches in my thighs. I had my tibial extended so if anything, it will add to proportion.


Disaster recipe but way you want. If you are smart enough u will stop at max 5cm.


----------



## dogeatsgrass (Mar 26, 2020)

DutchPrettyBoy said:


> Limb Lengthening Forum - Index
> 
> 
> Limb Lengthening Forum - Index
> ...


ohh you meant like outside of this forum. Yes, I am already there. But wanted to share here too. Some of the info on that forum is biased and adverts.


----------



## LowTierNormie (Mar 26, 2020)

dogeatsgrass said:


> TBH I Rather be crippled than be a manlet. I did the surgery for 2inches. I don't feel any issues now. Proportions are okay. If anything, I will get my arms lengthen too. I want 4 inches in my thighs. I had my tibial extended so if anything, it will add to proportion.


Can you lift weights, run and all of that? Dis you fully recover? Any pain?


----------



## dogeatsgrass (Mar 26, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Disaster recipe but way you want. If you are smart enough u will stop at max 5cm.


I may get at least 3 inches if not 4. I did have consulattion from Turkey and they reviewed my X rays and suggested that 3 inches would work fine on thighs.


LowTierNormie said:


> Can you lift weights, run and all of that? Dis you fully recover? Any pain?


I can do all of that fine. I can't do certain cheap bicycles for very long period of time. I got my bicycle custom made.


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Mar 26, 2020)

LMFAO LL IN INDIA?

That's where the horror stories come from.

If you werent broke and went to Paley institute or this swiss place you'd get 4 inches and recover immediately and be able to sprint and lift heavy weights/ squat in 6 months.


over for u son


----------



## dogeatsgrass (Mar 26, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> LMFAO LL IN INDIA?
> 
> That's where the horror stories come from.
> 
> ...


I am actually fine and can lift an stuff. Where in Swiss? Paley costs like almost 100k USD. and stays that max is 3 inches.
I want to get another one done with better facility. I dodged the bullet, but won't try again with India.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 26, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Enjoy being crippled if u are willing to do more than 5cm while u have done 5cm tibs done. Also proportions will fuck up compeletly.


What do you think about 6cm femur + 4cm tibia with precise stryde?


----------



## Lorsss (Mar 26, 2020)

dogeatsgrass said:


> Hello there.. I had limb lengthening performed from India (Illizaorf whateva old skool technique). I could only get 2 inches till it turned out ugly. I was 5'7" now I am 5'9", but I want to get another one performed for 4 inches on my thighs. I heard about Stryde as it stays hidden in your legs, but the limitation for growth is 3 inches max. Anyone has experience with other services?


apparently you are the first user of the forum who underwent LL
I will stick the thread in case you wanted to answer people's questions with a thread like this:

*"I had LL, ask me anything"*


----------



## Cope (Mar 26, 2020)

JFL, Ilizarov is like the most barbaric method.

How long ago did you get it done? Are you already experiencing joint issues and soft tissue discomfort?


----------



## dogeatsgrass (Mar 26, 2020)

Cope said:


> JFL, Ilizarov is like the most barbaric method.
> 
> How long ago did you get it done? Are you already experiencing joint issues and soft tissue discomfort?


7 years ago. I was 20, now 27. No joint pain, but if I use bicycle that was not custom made, I can have some discomfort in ankle or knee. Walking and jogging is okay. I can't run for a very long time. I still got the scars, but I won't fix them because they're conversation starters. My biggest issue is I can't sit on floor with knees bent under my hips. It feels bad. But other than that, everything is fine. I had no physical therapy and I even got bone infection due to power loss in my frigging room that was provided by the hospital. Against all odds, it was still one of the best decisions. My confidence level was a lot better afterwards. Even if people say it was in my head about height, well it worked. I still want a bit more if I can since I have more money now. I can get better service maybe in Europe.


Lorsss said:


> apparently you are the first user of the forum who underwent LL
> I will stick the thread in case you wanted to answer people's questions with a thread like this:
> 
> *"I had LL, ask me anything"*


I had one of the worst experience though. First, the method was extremely barbaric, second, I had bone infection too. Also, I am going to get another one with different method like LON or Stryde.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 26, 2020)

Did you go to the one trained by Paley? (Forgot his name  )


----------



## dogeatsgrass (Mar 26, 2020)

Dope said:


> Did you go to the one trained by Paley? (Forgot his name  )


No, he was some Muslim dude. Dr. Z something.. I forgot his name.


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Mar 26, 2020)

Thanks for sharing this

Need more people to share their experience on stuff like this


----------



## needsolution (Mar 27, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> What do you think about 6cm femur + 4cm tibia with precise stryde?


Prwcise STRYDE only on femur. Tibias extrenal like TSF frame. 


Lorsss said:


> apparently you are the first user of the forum who underwent LL
> I will stick the thread in case you wanted to answer people's questions with a thread like this:
> 
> *"I had LL, ask me anything"*


Cope, i was sharing experience long time ago.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Mar 27, 2020)

why


----------



## Cleftcel (Mar 27, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> I don't get it bro I got limb lengthening and I clearly heightmog everyone else but everyone just runs away scared of me. Pic is me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Tall Chad
> ...


dope sig, what is it?


----------



## Lorsss (Mar 27, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Prwcise STRYDE only on femur. Tibias extrenal like TSF frame.
> 
> Cope, i was sharing experience long time ago.


pm me the thread and I will add it to the Looksmax archive


----------



## RAITEIII (Apr 3, 2020)

Holt shit nigga you're a crazy looksmaxer. 

@needsolution you've done LL :O? Where's the thread


----------



## JeremyMeeks (Apr 3, 2020)

dogeatsgrass said:


> Hello there.. I had limb lengthening performed from India (Illizaorf whateva old skool technique). I could only get 2 inches till it turned out ugly. I was 5'7" now I am 5'9", but I want to get another one performed for 4 inches on my thighs. I heard about Stryde as it stays hidden in your legs, but the limitation for growth is 3 inches max. Anyone has experience with other services?



how long was the whole procedure + recovery - start to end?


----------



## needsolution (Apr 3, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> Holt shit nigga you're a crazy looksmaxer.
> 
> @needsolution you've done LL :O? Where's the thread


People would ask about doctor, city and other quite personal info.
I dont want to share things like that.
Always feel free to pm me, i will anwser on most of your questions.


----------



## RAITEIII (Apr 3, 2020)

needsolution said:


> People would ask about doctor, city and other quite personal info.
> I dont want to share things like that.
> Always feel free to pm me, i will anwser on most of your questions.


Mirin. I thought you were coping that nothing matters as long as u have face but seeing you've undergone LL it seems i was mistaken


----------



## needsolution (Apr 3, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> Mirin. I thought you were coping that nothing matters as long as u have face but seeing you've undergone LL it seems i was mistaken


face is most important
but heightmog is the most brutal mog and even despite good face its over if some guys tower you by solid 20-30cm


----------



## Deleted member 5583 (Apr 3, 2020)

Dr. Mangal Parihar does stryde now I think and he's the best Indian LL doctor. Don't tell me you went to Sarin or something. Who'd you get it done with?


----------



## dogeatsgrass (Apr 3, 2020)

sithlord69 said:


> Dr. Mangal Parihar does stryde now I think and he's the best Indian LL doctor. Don't tell me you went to Sarin or something. Who'd you get it done with?


I am not going to disclose my dr. All I can say he was a Muslim older taller and brown guy. He name started with Z. If you know someone like that then stay away. He done fucked it up. He had good mannerism and appeared clean and had nice attitude but the staff at hospital and at hotel was terrible. TBH because of that bad experience, I may stay away from Indian doctors.


----------



## riftpersiancat (Apr 3, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Had thighs lenghtening (4cm around)
> STRYDE is extremely expensive, not performed in Curryland.


Do Nadipathy in curryland,cheap and effective to stretch your full spine and body, you can get 3-4 cm


----------



## needsolution (Apr 3, 2020)

riftpersiancat said:


> Do Nadipathy in curryland,cheap and effective to stretch your full spine and body, you can get 3-4 cm


I exposed him when i was like 15. Fucking frauder.


----------



## Deleted member 5583 (Apr 3, 2020)

riftpersiancat said:


> Do Nadipathy in curryland,cheap and effective to stretch your full spine and body, you can get 3-4 cm


Nadipathy is a scam and pseudoscience, just look at the gains in reviews: 2 cm. They measure their low height and after some mumbo jumbo measure after decompression of spine or in the morning which fades quick.


----------



## needsolution (Apr 3, 2020)

sithlord69 said:


> Nadipathy is a scam and pseudoscience, just look at the gains in reviews: 2 cm. They measure their low height and after some mumbo jumbo measure after decompression of spine or in the morning which fades quick.


They dont even fraud with morning/night height method.
Tape is frauded, i was checking people head level and tho some of them gained 3-4cm their top of head was still on same level.


----------



## dogeatsgrass (Apr 3, 2020)

sithlord69 said:


> Nadipathy is a scam and pseudoscience, just look at the gains in reviews: 2 cm. They measure their low height and after some mumbo jumbo measure after decompression of spine or in the morning which fades quick.


Yeah everything else so far is fraud other than Limb Lengthening. Even the "exercises" can give you temporary height gain with is in some mm the same one you can get from a good night sleep, but it goes away as you walk around.
Though building muscles and core support can give you a few mm or cm. You have more support on spine and stand erect.


----------



## riftpersiancat (Apr 3, 2020)

sithlord69 said:


> Nadipathy is a scam and pseudoscience, just look at the gains in reviews: 2 cm. They measure their low height and after some mumbo jumbo measure after decompression of spine or in the morning which fades quick.


That is true, my friend did nadipathy, (he had poor posture) , he gained 4cm, he paid about 300-400usd (quite cheap) for posture fixing and extra "decompression". but tbh a chiropractor can do a good job


----------



## ItalianCesso (Apr 3, 2020)

riftpersiancat said:


> That is true, my friend did nadipathy, (he had poor posture) , he gained 4cm, he paid about 300-400usd (quite cheap) for posture fixing and extra "decompression". but tbh a chiropractor can do a good job



2-4cm is better than nothing. 
Is this a thing outside of India?


----------



## dogeatsgrass (Apr 3, 2020)

ItalianCesso said:


> 2-4cm is better than nothing.
> Is this a thing outside of India?


It only works if you have a bad posture. You can get info from a Chiropractor. I personally haven't seen anyone benefiting from this procedure and the ones who did, it was due to the terrible posture.


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Apr 3, 2020)

I’m definitely getting LLS when I can afford or get a loan

Definitely the newer and better methods

AT LEAST 3” evenly distributed in my legs, but more so 6” or maybe even 7”.

Unlike op, I will be doing the physical therapy, and probably using hgh along with it, helps stretch out the muscle, and if your legs are proportionate they won’t have any issues.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Apr 3, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> I’m definitely getting LLS when I can afford or get a loan
> 
> Definitely the newer and better methods
> 
> ...


bro you're going to be getting a max of 5 inches with good doctors unless you have hyper regeneration


----------



## dogeatsgrass (Apr 3, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> I’m definitely getting LLS when I can afford or get a loan
> 
> Definitely the newer and better methods
> 
> ...


I did pretty well without PT probably cause I was athletic to begin with. However, it is highly advisable to get PT for best results. I am going for another round eventually using new and improved methods like stryde or even LON or maybe a combination of both.


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Apr 3, 2020)

Dope said:


> bro you're going to be getting a max of 5 inches with good doctors unless you have hyper regeneration


“Hgh” 

plus 6” inches is the max with the better methods, 3” in femur and 3 in tibia


----------



## dogeatsgrass (Apr 3, 2020)

Dope said:


> bro you're going to be getting a max of 5 inches with good doctors unless you have hyper regeneration


Not really.. New methods can give you 7 inches carried out with two separate surgeries. But most people need that much to boost confidence.


PenileFacialSurgery said:


> “Hgh”
> 
> plus 6” inches is the max with the better methods, 3” in femur and 3 in tibia


You can get 4 in Femur using LON. But 3 is the max recommended on Tibia so 7 but still it's pretty good.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Apr 3, 2020)

dogeatsgrass said:


> Not really.. New methods can give you 7 inches carried out with two separate surgeries. But most people need that much to boost confidence.


jfl repeated surgeries under the same segment are almost double the cost. Paley can't get the same height on the second surgery either.

I'd rather just do tibia and/or femur once, and use lifts


----------



## goat2x (Apr 3, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> you will still be a manlet tho


6'0 manlet btw


----------



## needsolution (Apr 3, 2020)

Dope said:


> jfl repeated surgeries under the same segment are almost double the cost. Paley can't get the same height on the second surgery either.
> 
> I'd rather just do tibia and/or femur once, and use lifts


7 inches would fuck you up btw
people still dont get that they dont have skeleton of 7 inches taller person
if someone would be still able to walk after 7 inches of LL then i can ensure it would look comical


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Apr 3, 2020)

needsolution said:


> 7 inches would fuck you up btw
> people still dont get that they dont have skeleton of 7 inches taller person
> if someone would be still able to walk after 7 inches of LL then i can ensure it would look comical


I'd go max 5 inches with a normal wingspan tbh


----------



## 25thpercentile human (Apr 3, 2020)

if you guys want more patient experience the LL forum has a lot more info. problem is they are all faggots and won't answer your question and call you lazy for not wasting the time to go through all their threads


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Apr 3, 2020)

25thpercentile human said:


> if you guys want more patient experience the LL forum has a lot more info. problem is they are all faggots and won't answer your question and call you lazy for not wasting the time to go through all their threads


they banned my old account when I said my real height lol


----------

